# peugeot boxer 1900cc



## meldorado (Feb 5, 2011)

giving trouble loosing power then engine wont tick over when you stop. tried various sensors speed,temperature, and engine maping, new exhaust, dont know what to try next, this is an intermitent fault runs perfect for days somtimes and just when you think you have got it right it does it again, please help, going crazy:


----------



## boringfrog (Feb 5, 2011)

*Fuel Filter*

You tried changing fuel Filter ?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Intermitant Fault*

You say this is a fuel injection engine 
Is this a fuel injector blocked or breaking down ??have you checked the injector solonoid  connection for being loose, have you had the injectors out to clean or used a fuel based injector cleaner you seem to have had this problem for a while now

Alf


----------



## Powertrain (Feb 6, 2011)

*what generation of diesel?*

If this is a modern diesel with electronic control you need to get the OBD11 error code. For that you need to beg, borrow or buy a reader suitable for the PSA 1900 engine that you have. I would be suspicious of the EGO sensor, but random replacement is what incompetant service engineers do and why intermittant faults can cost a lot of time and patience.


----------



## meldorado (Feb 6, 2011)

*1900cc petrol*

Thanks for the info but mine is a petrol engine, i havent done anything with the  injectors yet, when the fault starts the engine makes a chugging noise and wont pull when you get more gas on it somtimes gets abit better but after when you slow for the lights or traffic the engine just stops,it starts up again ok and can right itself and be ok for days then starts up again


----------



## Boxerman (Feb 7, 2011)

meldorado said:


> Thanks for the info but mine is a petrol engine,



I'm a bit puzzled as I didn't know that there was a 1900cc petrol engined Boxer. I have a 2ltr petrol Boxer with the Magneti Marelli injection system and I had exactly the same problems as you describe. I eventually traced it to the idle speed stepper motor sticking.
I got one from a breakers, not off a Boxer but from a Peugeot car fitted with similar engine (XU10J2) and injection system. It took the ECU about 5 miles to adjust itself to the "new" part before it was totally cured.

HTH
Frank


----------



## meldorado (Feb 7, 2011)

*thanks Boxerman*



Boxerman said:


> I'm a bit puzzled as I didn't know that there was a 1900cc petrol engined Boxer. I have a 2ltr petrol Boxer with the Magneti Marelli injection system and I had exactly the same problems as you describe. I eventually traced it to the idle speed stepper motor sticking.
> I got one from a breakers, not off a Boxer but from a Peugeot car fitted with similar engine (XU10J2) and injection system. It took the ECU about 5 miles to adjust itself to the "new" part before it was totally cured.
> 
> HTH
> Frank


   that sounds like it i will give it a try, just were is the speed stepper motor,


----------



## Boxerman (Feb 8, 2011)

Bearing in mind that I don't know what engine you have, and I'm basing this on my engine.
The stepper motor looks like Ebay item No 130476920141 and its item No 12 on the attached drawing of the inlet manifold. Peugeot part No 1920 N1 or 1920 X9
It is located just above the main air intake hose from the air filter.

As I said, I bought mine from a breakers, I think I paid £15
HTH let me know how you fare.
Frank


----------



## meldorado (Feb 8, 2011)

*thank you*

thanks boxerman thats very informative i will try this week end and let you know


----------



## gwen (Mar 8, 2011)

*same problem*



meldorado said:


> giving trouble loosing power then engine wont tick over when you stop. tried various sensors speed,temperature, and engine maping, new exhaust, dont know what to try next, this is an intermitent fault runs perfect for days somtimes and just when you think you have got it right it does it again, please help, going crazy:


 
i have a peugeot boxer 2.5 diesel and had a real problem in sweden last year that sounds like yours. it started when it started getting cold. would just die on me when i changed down gears and relaxed on throttle, usually half way round roundabout, traffic lights. it got worse but I learnt what how to deal with it as still had a few thousand miles to get home and couldn't get a mechanic without 2 week wait. 
i would have to park up facing right way and ready to go. had to get revs really high and get off quick, otherwise would stall and then be a sod to start. but if i could get it a mile down the road (high revs up to fifth gear) then it would be ok for rest of day. it spoilt the last few weeks as i always thought each day would be the last, but i always managed to get it going and eventually made it back to england. and by the time i got down to germany it had righted itself again and i've not had any more problems. i think it may have been something to do with the cold as it started on arctic circle. my son looked at it back in england and said something about wax and something sticking (it wasn't a fuel or air leak).
it has actually stalled on me twice since then andthat was again on cold  days.


----------



## meldorado (Mar 9, 2011)

*thanks Boxerman*

new stepper motor fitted ok so far, thanks to all for your help


----------



## meldorado (Mar 9, 2011)

*peugeot boxer*

thanks for all your help especialy boxer man, stepper motor fitted and all ok so far


----------

